# name the ONE comfort food for you.



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 27, 2022)

there is little doubt for me. like i can name my ONE favorite song, i can name the one single dish that i can call my comfort food. it comes from my food memory, and i made a few variations until i hit the exact same flavor profile my mom produced over and over again. it is my mom's *Cantonese Steamed Chicken*. i love it, and make it on occasion. i dont want to burn out on it, like i did mac and cheese 

sorry for the lame lunch leftover picture, but i didnt take one last night. ignore the broccoli my wife snuck into my lunch 

Name your ONE dish. one. can you do it?


----------



## Lars (Jul 27, 2022)

No way - I'm way to greedy to name just one..!


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 27, 2022)

Pelmeni for me... Not even home made actually... Just salt/pepper/sour cream and LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE WITH IT


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 27, 2022)

Loco Moco, Risotto, Rigatoni Bolognese or Guevos Rancheros.


----------



## McMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Beer


----------



## tostadas (Jul 27, 2022)

ketchup + white rice


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 27, 2022)

tostadas said:


> ketchup + white rice


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 27, 2022)

Caldo de res on a cold day


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 27, 2022)

Risotto with Cepes and Osso Bucco....


----------



## esoo (Jul 27, 2022)

Beef/Lamb stew 
Sheppard's Pie


----------



## Nemo (Jul 27, 2022)

I can't name one favourite song either. 

There are too many good songs and to many great dishes for me to name just one.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jul 27, 2022)

Quebec style poutine with onion rings covered in seasoned salt with ketchup for a dip.


----------



## Kiru (Jul 27, 2022)

Laksa (with thick yellow hokkien noodle)


----------



## Michi (Jul 27, 2022)

Cassoulet is at the top of my list.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 27, 2022)

Michi said:


> Cassoulet is at the top of my list.


You should of put a NSFW or XXX tag on that!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 27, 2022)

Can't do it.

You do not achieve this amazing physique by having only one favorite comfort food...


----------



## wabi (Jul 27, 2022)

A simple roast chicken with pan jus or a home made gravy.
I have more..but you asked for just one.


----------



## Kippington (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 28, 2022)

Kippington said:


>



Do you make it yourself? 

I have only ever done it once... it was like the times I have cooked Ramen. The end results would ever earn three-hats-point-four-stars.... but they were tasty nonetheless. With these meaty broth/stock reductions... the amount of labour I put into them never seems to match the _value_ of one of our local joints... but there can be fun and pride in the process...

That said; we recently moved. While we have decent vietnamese up the road our closest ramen is only so-so....


----------



## Kippington (Jul 28, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Do you make it yourself?


Nah I Googled it haha

Screw cooking it from scratch, it's a cheap food to take out!


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 28, 2022)

2nd generation Filipino here.

Pork Adobo and white Rice 
Or
Lugaw (Jok/Congee/Rice Porrige)


----------



## ITKKF (Jul 28, 2022)

Roast chicken with potatoes


----------



## Michi (Jul 28, 2022)

That's my home-made Phở. I usually make a batch once each winter.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 28, 2022)

Michi said:


> hat's my home-made Phở



Gorgeous!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2022)

Indian, Southeast Asian, Middle Eastern curries. Rice, homemade Mango chutney.


----------



## sumis (Jul 28, 2022)

marijuana. 

.


----------



## ethompson (Jul 28, 2022)

A good old-fashioned TexMex combination plate (at least one of the items must be a cheese enchie with red chili gravy) with a Modelo Negra and margarita. It’s not my favorite food or beer by any means, but is my meal of choice after a rough week so guess it qualifies.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 28, 2022)

Chicken fried steak with sage and black pepper gravy, sunny side up eggs, and hash browns perfectly done with a crispy exterior and fluffy center.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 28, 2022)

so I have to pick one from this list?
-coq au vin
-pasta bolognese
-mac-n-cheese (really cavatappi instead of mac with aged white cheddar and dijon mustard in the bechamel)
-bbq chicken thighs with creme-fraiche/scallion mashed gold taters, and cole slaw
-Korean bbq chicken thighs with ginger slaw and brown rice
-Jambalaya
-gumbo
-borscht

pick one?!?! really?! Can't do it... What I probably could do if I really racked my brain is make that list longer!

Maybe if I go at it not from the eater angle, but the maker angle, for some reason I love making bolognese sauce, it is a long cooking time and a labor of love.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 28, 2022)

Nemo said:


> I can't name one favourite song either.
> 
> There are too many good songs and to many great dishes for me to name just one.


Mine is This must be the place,


Luftmensch said:


> Do you make it yourself?
> 
> I have only ever done it once... it was like the times I have cooked Ramen. The end results would ever earn three-hats-point-four-stars.... but they were tasty nonetheless. With these meaty broth/stock reductions... the amount of labour I put into them never seems to match the _value_ of one of our local joints... but there can be fun and pride in the process...
> 
> That said; we recently moved. While we have decent vietnamese up the road our closest ramen is only so-so....


i made it once..no twice. first time i paid a lady in Vietnam to teach it to me. a cooking school. it was awesome. we hit a market got the ingredients and made it. while it simmered we did other things. the fresh made rice paper was a highlight.

i came home and reproduced the Pho. told myself i could buy it for $11 per bowl, instead of spending $100 for the caldron i ended up with. haha. never again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Mine is This must be the place,


The Talking Heads one?


----------



## blokey (Jul 28, 2022)

A good bowl of light noodle soup with a crispy fried egg or a good burger, no giant uneatable patty, just a good thin crispy patty, cheese, tomato, pickle and lettuce.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 28, 2022)

Cheeseburgers…currently the ones from the weekend pop up on Pizzaiolo’s patio in Oakland…


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2022)

Nemo said:


> The Talking Heads one?


I first heard this in the Stop Making Sense gig in NY from 1983. It is one of my favourite music videos.

I had a VHS of it but could never find it on DVD, so haven't watched it for well over a decade. Just last month, I was vey happy to discover that the entire concert is on YT.


----------



## northside (Jul 28, 2022)

Nothing brings a grin to my face like being 3/4 drunk in a cosy bar with my partner and a plate of steak frites in front of me. Hard to beat that. Everything is right in the world. Everything is at peace. Everything is warm, safe, soft, and glowing.


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 28, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i made it once..no twice. first time i paid a lady in Vietnam to teach it to me. a cooking school. it was awesome. we hit a market got the ingredients and made it. while it simmered we did other things. the fresh made rice paper was a highlight.



That is awesome! What a great experience!




boomchakabowwow said:


> i came home and reproduced the Pho. told myself i could buy it for $11 per bowl, instead of spending $100 for the caldron i ended up with. haha. never again.



Totally! Not cost effective at all! I think the saving grace of my attempt was that I used good ingredients! Definitely tasty but probably not 'traditional/authentic'. Not sure I'll ever do it again for 'value'... I might do it for the challenge... and possibly to try and impress some friends!!

Such a great comfort food though.... Definitely up there


----------



## Michael J.R. (Jul 29, 2022)

Mousse au Chocolat together with an Espresso con Grappa. To be honest: it's a stolen photo.


----------



## Michi (Jul 29, 2022)

My second-most favourite comfort food: Gumbo.
With home-made Andouille sausage and ham hock, duck legs, large shrimp, and Blue Swimmer Crab claw meat.


----------



## ian (Jul 29, 2022)

Ratatouille with some homemade sourdough


----------



## Ochazuke (Jul 29, 2022)

I guess I'll be the one to go low-brow in this thread: potato chips.

Good ones, bad ones, commercial, or homemade - it doesn't even matter, I like them all.

If I'm eating for comfort, I'm not eating at a restaurant and I'm 100% too tired to cook something fancy just for myself.


----------



## deltaplex (Jul 29, 2022)

I've got too many to list on the true comfort side, so I'll just go with what I make when I need to help my digestive system out: Bowl of rice with grilled meat/veg and some kimchi/kraut/whatever ferment is on hand.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 29, 2022)

Ochazuke said:


> I guess I'll be the one to go low-brow in this thread: potato chips.
> 
> Good ones, bad ones, commercial, or homemade - it doesn't even matter, I like them all.
> 
> If I'm eating for comfort, I'm not eating at a restaurant and I'm 100% too tired to cook something fancy just for myself.


If I ask my wife I think she would say packaged fast-cook ramen.


----------



## dmonterisi (Jul 29, 2022)

pork fried rice from a ny chinese take out spot


----------



## deltaplex (Jul 29, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> If I ask my wife I think she would say packaged fast-cook ramen.


What's your brand of choice (Shin, Mama, something else)?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 29, 2022)

deltaplex said:


> What's your brand of choice (Shin, Mama, something else)?


I dont love it. my wife, she loves it. her flavors are all over the place. I dont think I can pick her favorite. if I lose her in a big Chinese supermarket, I simply head for the instant noodle section to gather her up.


----------



## AT5760 (Jul 29, 2022)

If I'm being honest with you all and myself - it's probably spaghetti topped with Hormel chili, shredded cheddar cheese and Frank's. I don't eat it but maybe once a year. But when I do, I'm soon ready for a nap and have stopped caring quite so much about whatever is bothering me.


----------



## Oshidashi (Jul 29, 2022)

Without question: a fried oyster (or roast beef w/gravy) poor boy sandwich, dressed, with a cold beer in a frozen glass, at Domilese's tiny restaurant in uptown New Orleans.

(I have come pretty close to replicating the roast beef version: thin sliced roast beef from the deli heated up in a rich, beefy, slightly piquant gravy. Place the meat, dripping with gravy, on a light crispy baguette, and top with shredded lettuce, sliced tomato, sliced pickles, mustard, mayonnaise, and a few shakes of Tabasco. Have about ten napkins on hand.)


----------



## gregfisk (Jul 29, 2022)

Michi said:


> My second-most favourite comfort food: Gumbo.
> With home-made Andouille sausage and ham hock, duck legs, large shrimp, and Blue Swimmer Crab claw meat.
> View attachment 190651


I love gumbo, and maybe it’s number two for me as well but as far as comfort food goes I have to stick with really good mac and cheese.


----------



## AT5760 (Jul 29, 2022)

gregfisk said:


> I love gumbo, and maybe it’s number two for me as well but as far as comfort food goes I have to stick with really good mac and cheese.


or cheap mac and cheese with sliced hot dogs?


----------



## gregfisk (Jul 29, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> or cheap mac and cheese with sliced hot dogs?


Definitely NOT.


----------



## Borealhiker (Jul 29, 2022)

Tough one but what came to my mind first was potato/ potato leek soup. That includes bread… Tuscan or Sourdough w/ butter.


----------



## sansho (Jul 29, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 190607



nice pork à la mazaki!


----------



## Bear (Jul 29, 2022)

Up here nothing says comfort on a cold winter day more than a nice warm bowl of chili.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 29, 2022)

I really can't pick a single food but reduced to the most elemental it is probably *fresh*, naturally leavened (long cool ferments generally preferred) bread with some good cultured butter. The type of bread doesn't matter as much as the freshness and natural leavening, whole grain boules; 100% rye, baguettes and/or ciabatta (with a little rye or ancient wheat variety added) are all good.

Slightly more involved would be either grilled cheese sandwiches, probably with tomato soup, or proper macaroni and cheese - good pasta, mornay sauce, good cheese (usually some combination from among cheddar, gruyère or comté, fontina d'aosta, taleggio, and parmesan) for both the mornay and melted layer(s). These were the comfort foods of my youth.


----------



## riba (Jul 30, 2022)

For me probably a carbonara


----------



## e30Birdy (Jul 30, 2022)

dmonterisi said:


> pork fried rice from a ny chinese take out spot


Back when i was broke i learned real quick how to doctor them up and make them into all sorts of meals lol..

Hmmm one comfort food.. that's rough.. my GF makes this leek soup/stew kinda dish that i destroy BUT tacos will always have my heart..


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 30, 2022)

I struggle at picking just one but from the things I saw in this thread carbonara is probably pretty high up there... it's basically junky fast food posing as something culinary.  And importantly it's quick and fast, and I can whip it up with stuff I usually have at hand.


----------



## ian (Jul 30, 2022)

Tonight I had my other fav comfort food. Spaghetti with a fresh tomato sauce from beautiful (almost)-August tomatoes. Garlic, olive oil, butter, basil. Mmm


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 30, 2022)

spaghetti aglio olio peperoncini works for me too


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 30, 2022)

My other are all tie but for different reasons:

Butter chicken (from a paste, very easy/fast to make)
Paella - takes 3 hrs and a special occasion meal for me
Bolognese - takes 5-6hrs and I make large batches and freeze. Usually 3 times a year






'


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 31, 2022)

Right now it would be carbonara.


----------



## Michi (Jul 31, 2022)

More comfort food. Twice baked potato, from a Chef Jean Pierre recipe:


----------



## Boynutman (Jul 31, 2022)

Bolognese(ish) with a hint of fresh rosemary in there, topped with grated parmesan and some Italian red on the side.
Served on white porcelain please.
Somehow it is pretty low cost and luxurious at the same time.


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 31, 2022)

Given current energy prices I'm actually not sure if 'low and slow' dishes are actually cheap anymore? Has anyone done the math on this? To what extent - or not - is the price of cheap ingredients cancelled out by higher energy consumption from longer cooking times?


----------



## riba (Jul 31, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Given current energy prices I'm actually not sure if 'low and slow' dishes are actually cheap anymore? Has anyone done the math on this? To what extent - or not - is the price of cheap ingredients cancelled out by higher energy consumption from longer cooking times?


My smallest gaspit on low uses about 0.5 dm3 natural gas per minute.
1m3 is about 2.5 EUR nowadays I believe.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 31, 2022)

what does a KWh cost you, even at 50 cents it does not add much to the cost, the cost for energy also affects regular cooking. If a slow cooker is cheaper at the previous energy prices it will still be cheaper.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 31, 2022)

if I had to pick a runner up. it would be Jook.


----------



## ian (Jul 31, 2022)

Good choice


----------



## Whetted_edge (Aug 16, 2022)

smoked sausage with fried cabbage and egg noodles, it instantly transports me to my grandmother's kitchen table!


----------



## Richieg54 (Aug 18, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> there is little doubt for me. like i can name my ONE favorite song, i can name the one single dish that i can call my comfort food. it comes from my food memory, and i made a few variations until i hit the exact same flavor profile my mom produced over and over again. it is my mom's *Cantonese Steamed Chicken*. i love it, and make it on occasion. i dont want to burn out on it, like i did mac and cheese
> 
> sorry for the lame lunch leftover picture, but i didnt take one last night. ignore the broccoli my wife snuck into my lunch
> 
> ...


Cheeseburger. Has to be American cheese.


----------



## Fyianar (Sep 1, 2022)

I can't live without fast food


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 6, 2022)

Fast food? i eat it on occassion and i regret it. it messes with my gut guarateed (i think it's the fat?). we recently had a meeting and the host brought in a giant bag of Chik Fil le...haha we grubbed!! then everyone said, "why did i do that?"...


----------

